

More Stanford Online Classes by January - worldimperator
http://www.nlp-class.org/
(see the other ones in the footer)
======
tdicola
This is really fantastic news. I'm in the machine learning class going on
right now and really love it. If you're at all curious about machine learning
check out the class--it's very practical and hands on.

I'm curious about the probabilistic graphical models class--do folks familiar
with the subject think it's a good followup to machine learning?

~~~
npp
It's a good followup. Those models are widely used in computer vision, natural
language processing, and other AI and applied ML areas, so those classes all
go together.

